# Crufts



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

good luck to all those competing today. enjoy yourselves


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ditto!

Have a great time and remember - whatever happens you'll be bringing the best dog in the show home with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> good luck to all those competing today. enjoy yourselves


Thank you 
The Boy Boo is bathed. Just have to keep him respectable, for Sunday
Starting to feel horribly sick  Sometimes, I wonder why I put myself through this 

Sorry you won't be there, this year. Roll on next year


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> Thank you
> The Boy Boo is bathed. Just have to keep him respectable, for Sunday
> Starting to feel horribly sick  Sometimes, I wonder why I put myself through this
> 
> Sorry you won't be there, this year. Roll on next year


oh definately  shame he's looking great but needs must  lol hope its stays dry till then 

lol we want pics.
think i started a trend there are 2 more RC owners who have now acquired sammie pups. I don't mind waiting lol x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dexter said:


> oh definately  shame he's looking great but needs must  lol hope its stays dry till then
> 
> lol we want pics.
> think i started a trend there are 2 more RC owners who have now acquired sammie pups. I don't mind waiting lol x


Well it's funny you say that as I have had roughs my whole life but one day would love a sammie too. I think there must be cross over of appeal.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Well it's funny you say that as I have had roughs my whole life but one day would love a sammie too. I think there must be cross over of appeal.


the 2 breeds go together so well


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I am going to crufts for the 1st time ever tomorrow as a spectator and was wondering if the NEC is a cold building...

I know there will be lots of people and dogs generating heat but i will be there all day and i hate being cold


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I love springers said:


> I am going to crufts for the 1st time ever tomorrow as a spectator and was wondering if the NEC is a cold building...
> 
> I know there will be lots of people and dogs generating heat but i will be there all day and i hate being cold


*LAYERS!* 

I always seem to be hot and (alternatively) cold, all day.
The walk in is freezing  numb feet and hands.

Prepare, for an expedition


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I went yesterday for hounds and terriers. What a wonderful day photographing all the dogs. Here's just a sampler. More here Crufts 2013 Hounds and Terriers - madaboutgreys | Surrey Dog Photographer | Pet and Family Photography | London, Surrey, Sussex, Hampshire, Hertfordshire, Kent if anyone's interested.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!

Absolutely over the moon 

This is me and her straight after coming out of the ring, hence my strange expression, I couldn't believe it!!! Wish my rosette hadn't been twisted 










Best of luck to everyone else showing over the next few days, this was the first time i'd ever actually exhibited at Crufts so to get a second with our little Mabel is absolutely unbelievable, I still keep grinning


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW, huge congrats to you!!!! :thumbup:

You two are really on a roll, you must be over the moon with her, what a great result at your first time there!!!

ETA, the photo looks great, you can see your joy and you look very smart!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!
> 
> Absolutely over the moon
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS! that's so well done!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!
> 
> Absolutely over the moon
> 
> ...


well done x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Clare Balding hosts More4's coverage of Crufts, featuring daily highlights from the main arena alongside a daily look at the serious side of dog breeding, with an emphasis on health and welfare
Next on More4
Fri 08 Mar, 6.30PM 


i thoroughly enjoyed last nights coverage.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!
> 
> Absolutely over the moon
> 
> ...


Lovely photo The shell-shocked ones are the best
Congratulations


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!
> 
> Absolutely over the moon
> 
> ...


Ooh that was you! I was wandering around the MT's and watched some of the judging but had to leave for the school run before the bitches were on 

I nearly accosted you but thought you would be nervous enough without some crazy old woman talking to you :lol:

Many congratulations on your 2nd place with the lovely Mabel :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

congratulations .

Tabitha manged to get 5th in junior bitch no photos though as I didn't take a camera took everything else but forgot that. We are really pleased with her as she managed to go round the ring without doing her silly walk but then a grid under the mats clanged and startled her as she went round on her own and that started the daft walak off.

Oh well back tomorrow with my friends pointers.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> We won 2nd in Puppy Bitch with Mabel!
> 
> Absolutely over the moon
> 
> ...


Well done you and Mabel! I am so pleased for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> congratulations .
> 
> Tabitha manged to get 5th in junior bitch no photos though as I didn't take a camera took everything else but forgot that. We are really pleased with her as she managed to go round the ring without doing her silly walk but then a grid under the mats clanged and startled her as she went round on her own and that started the daft walak off.
> 
> Oh well back tomorrow with my friends pointers.


Well done and good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Freyja said:


> congratulations .
> 
> Tabitha manged to get 5th in junior bitch no photos though as I didn't take a camera took everything else but forgot that. We are really pleased with her as she managed to go round the ring without doing her silly walk but then a grid under the mats clanged and startled her as she went round on her own and that started the daft walak off.
> 
> Oh well back tomorrow with my friends pointers.


Well done  especially with a silly walk


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done Tigerneko, that's fantastic!! Hopefully this is the start of many fabulous things for Mabel!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Well done Tigerneko, that's fantastic!! Hopefully this is the start of many fabulous things for Mabel!


Perhaps Henry and Bess will be there with Mabel next year!


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done everyone x we went yesterday, class of 18 Snowdrop wasn't placed but we had a marvellous day, she also had a lot of nice comments from people around the ring x can't believe it's all over for another year!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Nothing for Tilly and Ember his time, but Ember's sister won limit


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Logan won the dog limit class, his mum came 2nd in veteran and 2nd in good citizen. His sister ran really well and she looked good but hopefully get somewhere next year. But I took the best dogs home.:thumbup1:


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done to everybody who entered I hope you all enjoyed your day.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tabitha managed to get 5th but my friends pointers didn't get anything mind you the pointer classes were massive.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Perhaps Henry and Bess will be there with Mabel next year!


I'm positive they will be! Henry's uncle came third in mid-limit, so fingers crossed that means good things for the future


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Nothing for Tilly and Ember his time, but Ember's sister won limit





findley said:


> Logan won the dog limit class, his mum came 2nd in veteran and 2nd in good citizen. His sister ran really well and she looked good but hopefully get somewhere next year. But I took the best dogs home.:thumbup1:





Freyja said:


> Tabitha managed to get 5th but my friends pointers didn't get anything mind you the pointer classes were massive.


Well done everyone!



Pezant said:


> I'm positive they will be! Henry's uncle came third in mid-limit, so fingers crossed that means good things for the future


I'm thinking the same here - Tarot's father won Open Dog, his uncle won Good Citizen's dog and then went on to take RBOB, so I have great hopes for the future 

We had a bit of success too - Xia was 3rd out of 17 in Undergraduate and Sarah and Quinny came 6th in the YKC Handling final


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Denver got reserve in Yearling!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

912142 said:


> Denver got reserve in Yearling!


Well done!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you - Denver thoroughly enjoyed himself.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon took vhc in junior and 3rd in good citizen but best of all he enjoyed himself and showed like a champion


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Dillon took vhc in junior and 3rd in good citizen but best of all he enjoyed himself and showed like a champion


Well done Dillon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done everyone


----------

